# September testing thread! Bring on the fall BFPS!! :)



## Lee37

HERE IS THE NEW SEPTEMBER TESTING THREAD! :dust: 

1
Moni77 :happydance::bfp::happydance: 
:dust:
3 
lee37 :witch:
3
Wishforanother1 :witch:
4
Kfs1 negative beta
:dust:
8
Gabby_d :witch:
8
Wish2BMom :witch:

13
Hope3 :witch:

14
Leikela:bfp: 
:dust:
14
Nikki1979 :witch:

15
Keebs :witch:

17
Doxie :witch:

22
Shellsbells31 :witch:

22
fezzle :witch:

24
Gypsey4:witch: 
25
Myra :bfp:
:dust:
26
Beach3
:dust:
27
Havingmyfirst
:dust:
28
Hopethisyear
:dust:
28 BFN
 Isabella74
:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Not sure if I will be testing or even in it this month but just wanted to wish u all luck!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## kfs1

Me, me, me. 9/4, please.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - did you get your AF? I think I missed that. :hugs: but I'm happy you're moving forward.


----------



## moni77

I will know yay or nay on 9-1 with a beta!


----------



## Wish4another1

I am here 7 September for me please!!!

:dust: for everyone!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm going to be optimistic about ovulating this cycle, and at a reasonable time, so for now I'm going to set my testing date as OH's (39th) birthday- 17 Sept.


----------



## Lee37

I got you down for the 1st-Moni77, 4th-Kfs1, me -5th, 7th-Wish4another1 & 17th-fezzle! Lots of excitement for the first week for sure!! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm cheering for all of you. Hopefully AF will get here stat, so I can test this month!

Lee...I don't know if you want to add color and stuff, but click on GO advanced and a new world will open to you. If not, your thread is just fine the way it is. Let me know if you need assistance.


----------



## Lee37

Tks Terri! all advice is appreciated, since Im new at this thread stuff :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Lee - can you put me down for the 20th? 

Lots of :dust: to all the September testers


----------



## Lee37

You are down for the 20th Nikki! :flower:


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi Ladies, can I join your September threat? Been TTC #2 for 6 months now and no luck so far. Fell first month with #1 and stupidly thought it would be just as easy 2nd time round. Think I had a CP last month so really hoping it will be my lucky month this time!

FX to all of us this will be our month


----------



## Shellbells31

Lol - in my excitement to join I forgot to add - please can you put me down for the 22nd to test!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Shellbells! Best of luck to you this month!


----------



## moni77

So...I am starting off September with good news..BFP!

Beta yesterday was 45.8. Progesterone was 18. Numbersare a littlelow so still very cacautious they next beta is tomorrow...hoping it doubles!


----------



## Lee37

moni77 said:


> So...I am starting off September with good news..BFP!
> 
> Beta yesterday was 45.8. Progesterone was 18. Numbersare a littlelow so still very cacautious they next beta is tomorrow...hoping it doubles!

YAY MONI!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations, wishing you a H&H 9 mos! I had a funny feeling you were going to have a BFP!! So happy for you :flower: That's the way to start a month!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Shellsbells! :flower: I have you down for the 22nd, wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Keebs

Hello ladies, May I join? 

This is my 1st month ttc no.2 (using a known donor and cycles only recently returned 'll so still very erratic). Hoping to know one way or t`other by 15th.

Good luck to everyone this month :dust: and congratulations moni


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Keebs! :flower: Got you down for the 15th, wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## havingmyfirst

I'm end of the month - put me down for the 27th. Thank you


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi. Today is cd1 so I guess I won't get to test this month. Will hang around to see if there are any though


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Havingmyfirst and Spudtastic! :flower: I will put you down for the 27th Having, and glad to have you along Spud! :) :dust:to you both!


----------



## moni77

2nd beta more than doubled - it is 117!! This is getting real!


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Moni!!!

Well its the second month in a row I won't be testing... started spotting last night and today its worse...

so :witch: it is for me...:cry:

"sulks to the corner"


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I'm sorry...hang on the sidelines with me! :hugs: It's not so bad over here. :) hee hee.


----------



## Lee37

So happy to hear Moni!!! :flower: Keep us posted!
Sorry Wishforanother, the :witch: got me today too so im definitely out. On a positive note Im happy to have a shorter cycle this month (28 vs 30 days) I hope that continues. On to a new successful cycle!!


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Wish & Lee. :hugs: Wish - maybe that new kit you ordered will help to eliminate your spotting next month! What is that exactly?

Anyway, I'm sure I'll be joining you all of you on the sidelines tomorrow after my beta.


----------



## Wish4another1

thanks ladies - and all I have to say is that the sidelines are bad ass with us there!!! :rofl: 
love you gals!!!

Im sorry Lee I forgot you the first time I replied... but we are both on to next month!!! you can be on the sidelines with us too!!! :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no! Sorry Lee... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls - mind if I join?
3dpo today on cycle #8 so I guess testing around.......9/14? sure, sure - we'll go with that. AF is due around 9/11, so we'll see what happens!
Good luck and dust to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Wish and Lee Big :hugs:!!!


----------



## Doxie

Hi ladies, if no ? AF, will test on Sept 18
:dust:


----------



## moni77

Sorry Lee and Wish...


----------



## Lee37

Tks girls and yep we do make the sidelines look good! :haha: Welcome Wish2B and Doxie, got you down and wishing you lots of :dust: Today its all you Kfs1, waiting to hear and crossing fingers and toes for you!! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

First loser of the month. Negative beta.


----------



## Wish4another1

I beg to differ KFS!!!! I was first loser of the month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you my friend are NOT A LOSER!!:nope::nope::nope:
I am sorry twinnie - I am sorry it was negative... 
:hugs2:

i know nothing makes it better right now... just know that we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-yeah, stop that unnecessary talk. So it's negative. You'll get a positive next month so you better start drinking!! Hee hee. I'm actually buying beer for the game tonight and they aren't even my fave teams. I agree with Wish. It sucks, but you are SO not alone in this thing. We're all in it together and your BFP is right around the corner. I know it! Smooches and huge :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Kfs1 BIG :hugs:!!!


----------



## Lee37

So sorry KFS1. Sending :hugs: The good news is a new cycle means another chance for that BFP soon! :thumbup: and like Terri says enjoy the wine or beer while you can, that's what I'm doing :haha:


----------



## gabby_d

Can you put me dowwn for 9/7 please?!? Baby dust to all


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi there! Congratulations to Moni77!! Yay!

I'm joining the September thread though I'm not sure I should. My last cycles have been so early. I usually have about 30 day cycles, but my last 2 cycles were only 21 and 15 days long. Not sure what is going on. If I have a normal cycle this month, I will test on Sept 28th, but not holding out hope.


----------



## Fezzle

I think I'm ovulating (late) this weekend now- can you change my testing day to the 22nd? Thanks!


----------



## kfs1

Thanks for all of the love ladies. I'm feeling a lot better today after some chocolate and booze. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

not to sound naïve or butt in on anything, but kfs1 - would the test have been too early? I don't know what you've been through since I just joined, but your temps are still so high! And your drop on 12dpo could have been implantation?
I guess the docs know what they are talking about but I just looked up beta tests and it said a negative one could just mean there wasn't enough hCG yet? Again - I know you are prob the expert on this (I'm only on cycle 8), but just wanted to ask.


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Gabby_d! :flower: I have you down for the 7th.
Hi Hopethisyear! I have you down for the 28th, will be keeping fingers crossed for a regular cycle. Im HOH for you! :friends:
Hi Fezzle no prob I will put you down for the 22nd. Wishing you ladies lots of :dust:
Kfs1, so glad your feeling better :hug:


----------



## moni77

Sorry kfs...


----------



## Hope3

Hi there! 

Could you put me down for the 13th please?

I don't usually bother to join the testing threads as AF always turns up on time, but nausea yesterday and a sudden aversion to certain food and drink smells has got me wondering. I read somewhere that food aversions can start as early as 2 weeks after conception.

I tested this morning using Clearblue but it was negative. It does say on the packet though that it is only 56% accurate 4 days before AF is due. AF is due on Friday.

Here's hoping. [-o&lt;


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry kfs, Lee and Wish :hugs: Hate the stupid witch :growlmad:

Lots of baby :dust: to the new ladies.


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Hope3! :flower: I will put you down on the calendar. And those symptoms do sound promising! The month I got pregnant (chemical pregnancy) I had no interest in chocolate, which I always crave during the 2WW. I definitely had nausea and was sickened by even looking a lot of foods once I found out I was pregnant! That was later though, by 17dpo. Here's hoping this is your month!! Lots of :dust: your way


----------



## gabby_d

I'm out. Af just showed up. Hoping next cycle is the one. Baby dust to all


----------



## beach3

Hi ladies! Can I join? I am on CD 4 and I think I will be testing around around CD23 if I ovulate on time? I just weaned my youngest so I'm hoping it will give me a fertility boost! Good luck to all of you this month and my condolences to any that the witch has already caught. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm out too - AF showed an entire week early this month, good times!

anyone ever heard of an HSG causing early AF? I took a few temps and know I didn't O until last weekend, which was on schedule. But for AF to come this early is nuts.


----------



## kfs1

So sorry Wish2BMom and Gabby. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Wish2 and gabby_d. :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear Gabby_d and Wish2B, Sending :hugs: 
That is early Wish2B... I've heard that some women have gotten pregnant fairly soon after HSG, so here's hoping next month is your month!
Welcome beach3 :flower: I will put you down for the 26th (if I've got that mixed up let me know) Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry those that got AF :hugs:

I think I've heard a few ladies say HSG messed there cycle up hope next month is it for u!!

I know its EARLY but I would love to do the October thread it's my fav just let me know if anyone has any objections!!! :)

Might be testing the 15th but I'm not holding out much hope since I just had the MC a d I've been sick!! :shrug:


----------



## beach3

Sorry wish2b and Gabby. :-/ I've also heard about HSGs giving you a fertility boost for the month or two after so here's to hoping that October is your month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all - yeah, that's what I was hoping for! The stars seemed aligned this month so I'm a bit boggled by the early AF vs either regular or none at all!

tidbit for fun - a medium said that October will be a very happy month for us under the context of having a baby - she didn't know if it was conception, a BFP, delivery, this Oct or next or whatever, but - here's hoping! wasn't my reading and I take those things with a grain of salt (though the person having the reading didn't know us or how hard we were trying and she said 'tell them to stop testing, worrying and trying so hard - it will happen' - weird!)

So Sis4Us - sign me up, as long as AF doesn't come in 3 weeks again, I'll be just scooting into October.


----------



## Lee37

Sis please put me down for the 1st. Oct 8 is my birthday so hoping to have a nice early BFP gift :cake: Tks!


----------



## gabby_d

Sis4Us said:


> Sorry those that got AF :hugs:
> 
> I think I've heard a few ladies say HSG messed there cycle up hope next month is it for u!!
> 
> I know its EARLY but I would love to do the October thread it's my fav just let me know if anyone has any objections!!! :)
> 
> Might be testing the 15th but I'm not holding out much hope since I just had the MC a d I've been sick!! :shrug:

Put me down for October 11! Hope October is our month ladies!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow wasn't planning on starting it yet but I'll get on it ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Ha ha. I was like, we haven't even reached the tenth of September! Hee hee. I'm sticking here until the end of the month. See the rest of you in a few weeks.


----------



## Doxie

FF says to test on the 21st but I'd like to test the 18th if AF doesn't come on the 17th. What do the rest of the ladies think?


----------



## terripeachy

I hate testing..so I would wait, but you're probably super excited, so test early if it's fun for you. Do you have cheap tests, or are you using FRERs?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Doxie, I'd say if you are using the cheap tests go for it! I always say I'm going to wait but never do.


----------



## Lee37

Sis4Us said:


> Wow wasn't planning on starting it yet but I'll get on it ;)

lol we certainly are some early birds this month :haha: Whenever you get around to it Sis, we have lots more September BFPs to get to before October.. :)
Doxie If you prefer testing on the 18th I would go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Doxie

Being new to all this I've splurged and have 1 remaining First Response with the whole "pregnant/no pregnant" read out!

I keep track of cycles trying by box count...this is 2nd box, 1 test in box.

I think I can wait until 1 day past projected AF arrival. Husband goes out of town on Sunday and last time I was bfn, I had a meltdown several days before he left and he was worried. We test together so I'll wait until next Thursday me thinks!

:af::dust:


----------



## Spudtastic

I haven't even ovulated yet (10 days away) and I'm already excited about poas. Is this a new addiction? I hope not. Tests are expensive.


----------



## Spudtastic

Plus I know I'm not testing this month but I get happiness reading about other people's bfps.


----------



## moni77

You can buy cheap tests online at amazon - they are called wondfo's...


----------



## Hope3

I cracked and tested a day early, got a BFN. I'm on cd29 which is late for me. Looks as though AF is going to make a late appearance.


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear Hope3 :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Hope3-Sorry to hear, but you never know.:hugs:


----------



## Hope3

I'm officially out. :witch: arrived this morning. 

:nope:


----------



## Nikki1979

Hope3 - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Is it too late to post for September thread? I am going to officially test tomorrow. I am CD 30 today. I will admit that I already tested today and I "think" I saw a faint, faint line but my eyes could be playing tricks on me! I think I will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Nikki1979

I tested today at 11dpo and got a Big Fat Negative. Not hopeful for this cycle. 

Leikela -Fingers crossed your lines get darker tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Leikela! :flower: I have you down for tomorrow..So excited for you..a faint line at cd30 sounds very promising! keep us posted 
Sorry to hear that Nikki, however its still early, HOH for ya! :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Thank you Lee37! :) I will test again in the AM! :)


----------



## Gypsey4

Hello everyone, I would like to join this thread. I am on cycle 7 with no luck so far :( Can you add me for testing on Sept. 22? I am hoping this is my month. Thanks and baby dust to all.


----------



## Nikki1979

The stupid witch got me today :(


----------



## Leikela

Well, it is official this morning. BFP! I cannot believe it! I used OPK's, which was a Godsend because I didn't get a positive until CD19! Without the OPK's, I would have totally missed my fertile window. I am kind of in shock but happy at the same time!
 



Attached Files:







positive preggo small.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lee37

YAY Leikela!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations to you. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. :yipee:

Welcome Gypsey4! :flower: I have you down for the 22nd. Here's hoping 7 is the lucky one for ya! :dust:

Nikki so sorry to hear.. :hug:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Lee37! :)


----------



## Hope3

Nikki1979 said:


> The stupid witch got me today :(

Sorry to hear. :hugs:


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Leikela :flower:

Sorry to everyone the :witch: got :hugs: Alas, I am out this month too.

Good luck to everyone still to test :flower:


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Leikela - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Keebs - I am sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## myra

Can I join you all? I'm a late addition to the thread since I wasn't sure if timing was going to work out for us this month. But I'll be testing on the 28. OH and I are both 41 (well, I'm a week away) and trying for #2.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats to Leikla!!!

Sorry for those that got AF I'm right behind ya On to Oct!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, Leikela!

I'm sorry, Nikki and all others joining the sidelines :(

we'll get 'em next month!


----------



## Doxie

Still holding off AF so I can test on Thursday.

:af: 
:dust:


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Myra! :flower: Got ya down for the 28th. Wishing you lots of :dust: 
Keebs so sorry to hear, sending :hugs:
Doxie fingers and toes crossed for you! :af:


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Leikela!!

Nikki, Keebs-Sorry the witch got you ladies. Grrr..

Welcome to the new ladies! I'm finally off BCP as of this morning, so I'll definitely be on the October thread, but still cheering for September (fall) BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## Doxie

terripeachy said:


> Congrats Leikela!!
> 
> Nikki, Keebs-Sorry the witch got you ladies. Grrr..
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! I'm finally off BCP as of this morning, so I'll definitely be on the October thread, but still cheering for September (fall) BFPs!!! :dust:

Yay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - you need a BFP on your anniversary!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Wish2. hee hee. That would be amazing. We'll see.


----------



## Lee37

Yay Terri! I agree with Wish2B, that would be so nice!!


----------



## Doxie

AF surfaced. I'm out


----------



## Lee37

So sorry Doxie...:hugs:


----------



## myra

Sorry Doxie. I hope you get good news in October


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Doxie- NOOOooo!!!! You didn't even get to test! I'm sorry, babe. :hugs:


----------



## Doxie

I KNOW!!! Jipped on all levels.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Doxie :hugs: Hope October is our month


----------



## Wish2BMom

so sorry, Doxie! man, the witch is no joke this month - I hope there are some Harvest Moon BFPs coming up!


----------



## Lee37

Hey ladies, has anyone experienced changes in their cycle after an early loss.. if so, did you ovulate late (or not at all) ? I don't think Ive ovulated yet this cycle (cd15) its late for me. Hoping its still going to happen. I would greatly appreciate hearing your experiences. Either way think I will be testing later next month.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Doxie!


----------



## myra

Lee37 said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone experienced changes in their cycle after an early loss.. if so, did you ovulate late (or not at all) ? I don't think Ive ovulated yet this cycle (cd15) its late for me. Hoping its still going to happen. I would greatly appreciate hearing your experiences. Either way think I will be testing later next month.

I went back and looked at my charts from 2 years ago after my chemical preg 2, my cycles stayed pretty much on track. Ovulation still happened between days 13-15. The 2nd and 3rd cycle after though were a bit shorter than usual (25 & 27 days vs 30). We got pregnant the 4th cycle after (though it was our first time trying since the chemical so it could have happened sooner.)

Good luck!!


----------



## myra

For those of you still in the TWW, how are you feeling? Any potential-symptoms? I know it's probably too early (4 dpo) to be experiencing symtpoms...I can't help but wonder though. Hoping my total forgetfulness of the last couple days might be a sign, but I don't think I experienced that til a bit later with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm at the end of my TWW and not really having any symptoms. I've had brown spotting when I wipe since 4dpo, but haven't had my usual AF symptoms (headache, emotional, wanting chocolate) yet other than spots on my chin. Today I've had chest pains- not my breasts, more like the muscles underneath- maybe from Pilates yesterday!


----------



## Gypsey4

Hi Lee37, I had a chemical pregnancy this past May. My cycles after were pretty much normal after as far ovulation was concerned. The second cycle after I had a longer/heavier period but that was the only irregularity.


----------



## Lee37

Tks Myra & Gypsey and sorry to hear of your past losses. I have some of the same symptoms I get prior to OV finally today (usually starts 5 days earlier) so hopefully is going to happen afterall :)
Fezzle your symptoms sound promising. The month I got my bfp I had no chocolate cravings!! Eventually I felt to sick to even look at cake, i never thought that was possible! :haha: The 22nd is coming up soon..excited for you, Gypsey & Shellsbells! :dust:


----------



## Isabella74

Hello All,

1st sorry not sure of all short codes yet :wacko:

Please may i be added, due to test 29th, i am 8 days past ovulation
Think my heads playing games with me :blush:
Last four days been feeling so sick, comes and goes in waves and have so much cramping and sharp pains.
Cannot have some foods or drinks i normally love, the last two days. Yet tea which i dislike smells nice :dohh:
I don't generally have a sense of smell but wow my smelling senses are in over drive these past few days.
Never felt like this with any of my four pregnancies.

Sorry to go on,, feels like i am going mad, had two mc this year, so any body change has me guessing.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck to the upcoming testers!! :dust: :dust: fxfxfx


----------



## kfs1

Lee - when I had my loss, I actually took the next cycle off. But the following cycle, I did O but it was a much slower rise in temperature and I just felt different. I didn't have any of the typical O symptoms like I used to have. Glad to hear that your O has arrived!

Welcome Isabella.


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Isabella74!:flower: Got you down for the 29th. If you need any help with any terms feel free to ask any of us. :) Wishing you lots of :dust: 
Tks kfs1 and sorry for your loss. This 2nd cycle has been quite different for me too, feels like my body is gearing up for O now, so fx it happens.


----------



## myra

Fezzle- i hope the absence of Pre-AF symptoms is a positive sign! Just a couple more days...

And Lee, hope ovulation is just around the corner for you!

Welcome Isabelle- it all sounds promising!


----------



## Isabella74

Thank you for the welcome x

Is there a list of the word shorts, think i have figured some out lol

Good luck to all x


----------



## Leikela

myra said:


> For those of you still in the TWW, how are you feeling? Any potential-symptoms? I know it's probably too early (4 dpo) to be experiencing symtpoms...I can't help but wonder though. Hoping my total forgetfulness of the last couple days might be a sign, but I don't think I experienced that til a bit later with my last pregnancy.

Yes, about 7DPO, I noticed I was running to the bathroom having to pee very badly. A few times, I kind of wet my underwear because I couldn't make it to the bathroom on time. Never did I have problems like that before. So I consider that a symptom. I also had slight cramping and the sensation that I was going to get my period.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm out- BFN yesterday and AF showed up overnight! At least the timing of the peak OPK and her arrival suggests I ovulated, but our BDing was great timing so just wished it had worked!


----------



## myra

So sorry fezzle :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry Fezzle. I'm still feeling really positive for you otherwise. This was your best chance yet! You'll get 'em next time. :hugs:


----------



## Isabella74

Think i am still ok just.

10 dpo
Cramping been really painful last few days, Burning and itchy breasts, on and off.
Sickness feeling is still there comes and goes in waves, been in bed most of the last two days, never felt so awful.

Attempted to talk to hubby, his reply don't over think it, look at it as a bug until 29th, don't get yourself worked up and upset.

could have swung for him lol, i know he means well though.

Sorry to rant ladies x


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to everyone that got AF she showed for me Thur nite so I put myself down in OCT!!

GL for the remaining testers!!

Everyone else come on over to OCT when u feel like it!! :hi:


----------



## Lee37

Isabella74 said:


> Thank you for the welcome x
> 
> Is there a list of the word shorts, think i have figured some out lol
> 
> Good luck to all x

Hi Isabella, I found this, hope it helps :)

0 - 9
2WW (aka. TWW) - Two Week Wait - Luteal Phase - 14 days after ovulation 

A
AF - Aunt Flo, menstruation, period 
AH - Assisted Hatching 
AI - Artificial Insemination 
AKA - Also Known As 

B
BABY ASPIRIN - aka. children's aspirin which contains only 80mg of aspirin used to quiet immune system 
BAW - Board at work
BBT - Basal Body Temperature 
BD - Baby Dance, Sex 
Beta - Blood test for PG 
BFN - Big Fat Negative (Pregnancy Tests) 
BFP - Big Fat Positive (Pregnancy Test) 
BTW - By the way 
BC - Birth Control 
BCP - Birth Control Pills 
BIL - Brother in-law 
BBs - BooBies AKA Breasts, Boobs, funbags etc.
BA - Baby Aspirin 
BM - Breast Milk
BPM - Beats per minute
BOB - Baby on board

C
CB - Clear Blue Pregnancy Test 
CBFM - Clear Blue Fertility Monitor
CD - Cycle Day 
CL - Corpus Luteum 
CM- Cervical Mucus, Icky Sticky
CP - Cervical Position 
C# - Cycle Number 
CP - Cervical Position 

D
DD - Dear Daughter 
DH- Dear Husband 
DP - Dancing Partner; spouse, or significant other 
DPO - Days Past Ovulation 
DB - Dear Boyfriend 
DS - Dear Son 
DTD - Doing The Dance, BD, sex
DPT - Days Post-Transfer 
D&C - Dilate and Curettage

E
EC - Embryo Cyro/Freezing 
EDD - Estimated Due Date 
EPO - Evening Primrose Oil 
EWCM - Egg-White Cervical Mucus 
ER - Egg Retrieval 
ET - Egg transfer 
EPT - Early Pregnancy Test 
EPU - Early pregnancy unit
ETA - Edited to add
EVAP - Evaporation

F
FIL - Father in law 
FMU - First morning urine
FOB - Father of baby
FRER - First Response Early Result (Pregnancy Test)
FXed - Fingers crossed
FRER - First response early result
FAO - For attention of

G
GP - General Practitioner 
Gyno - Gynaecologist

H
HCG - Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - detected in HPTs 
HPT - Home Pregnancy Test 
HSG - Hysterosalpingogram - x-ray 
HB - Heartbeat

I
ICSI - Micro Fertilization
IUI - Intrauterine Insemination 
IVF - In Vitro Fertilization 
IC - Internet Cheapie
IYKWIM - If you know what i mean
IRL - In real life
IYO - In your opinion
IMO - In my opinion
IB - Implantation bleeding

K
KEGELS - The muscle used to stop the flow of urine. 

L
LH - Luteinizing Hormone - detected in OPKs 
LOL - Laughing Out Loud 
LP - Luteal Phase, days between ov & AF 
LMAO - Laughing my ass off 
LAP - Laparoscopy 
LMP - Last Menstrual Period 
LSP - Low Sperm Count 
LO - Little One

M
MC, m/c - Miscarriage 
MMC - Missed miscarriage
MF - Malefactor 
MIL - Mother in law 
M/S, MS - Morning Sickness 
NP - No Problem 

N
NTNP - Not trying, not preventing

O
O or OV - Ovulation 
OH - Other Half
OPK - Ovulation Predictor Kit 
OB/GYN - Obstetrician/Gynaecologist 
OMG - Oh My God/Goodness
OP - Original poster

P
PG - Pregnancy, pregnant 
PNV - Prenatal Vitamin 
PCO - Polycystic Ovaries 
PCOD - Polycystic Ovary Disease 
PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome 
PMA - Positive mental attitude
PMS - Pre-menstrual Syndrome 
POAS - Pee on a stick (Home Pregnancy Test) 
PND - Post Natal Depression
PGP - see SPD

R
RE - Reproductive Endocrinologist - doctor who specializes in fertility problems 
R-FSH - Recombinant Human Follicle Stimulating Hormone 
ROBI - A term used which refers to Robitussin and Guaifenesin Syrup (expectorant) used to thin CM 
ROFL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing 

S
SOD - Sex on Demand 
SA - Semen Analysis 
SAHM - Stay at Home Mom 
SAHD - Stay-At-Home Dad 
SIL - Sister in law 
STD - Sexually Transmitted Disease 
SMEP - Sperm meets egg plan
SPD - Symphysis pubis dysfunction - Also know as PGP, Pelvic girdle pain

T
TCOYF - *Taking Charge of Your Fertility* by Toni Weschler 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TTC - Trying To Conceive 
TMI - Too Much Information 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TIA - Thanks in Advance
TWW - Two week wait

U
U/S - Ultrasound 
UTI - Urinary Tract Infection 

W
WAH - Work at Home
WAHM - Work at Home Mum
WAHD - Work at Home Dad
WAHP - Work at Home Parents

Y
YI Yeast Infection


----------



## Lee37

So sorry Fezzle, sending :hugs: 
Sis so sorry to hear your not getting to test this month :hug: Hoping October is your month! By the way I may have to change my test date to later than the 1st as I don't think I O'd yet this month. I usually get O cramps by cd14 and its now cd 18. :shrug: I guess we will see what happens. Good luck to all the remaining testers :dust:


----------



## myra

Isabella74 said:


> Think i am still ok just.
> 
> 10 dpo
> Cramping been really painful last few days, Burning and itchy breasts, on and off.
> Sickness feeling is still there comes and goes in waves, been in bed most of the last two days, never felt so awful.
> 
> Attempted to talk to hubby, his reply don't over think it, look at it as a bug until 29th, don't get yourself worked up and upset.
> 
> could have swung for him lol, i know he means well though.
> 
> Sorry to rant ladies x


No need to apologize...you can rant or share symptoms anytine. that's a big part of the reason I join a group here when we are TTC- when I'm obsessing or even just wondering and waiting, I can come here. Though surprisingly my husband is the one who keeps bringing it up this month- saying I must be pregnant because...I'm so tired or hungry or moody etc etc


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi laies, sadly I'm out. AF arrived this moning :-( I was so sure that this would be the month as we dtd for all the fertie days, been taking B6 & primrose oil and cervix and hpt were showing I ovulated. Wish this was easier as it hurts so much each time AF / BFNs show. 

I keep looking at all the luckly ladies out there who are pregnant and get so envious of them. Our time will come soon hopefully.
Good luck to all of you who still may get those BFP's and baby dust to all of us for next month!


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Shellbells and Fezzle. :hugs:


----------



## myra

Sorry Shellbells!:flower: I know the feeling...after my chemical pregnancy and before I fell pregnant with my son, it was sometimes hard to see other women who were pregnant since I wanted that so badly for myself.


----------



## Sis4Us

Heres the link for OCT 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ting-our-bumpkins-october-testing-thread.html


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Shellbells. It'll happen. :hugs:


----------



## Gypsey4

BFN here. No AF yet, but I am not holding out hope. Dang it!


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear Shells Bells and sorry about your bfn Gypsey. Big :hugs: to you both.


----------



## myra

Gypsy- what dpo are you? If AF hasn't arrived, then it's still possible for this month.


----------



## Lanfear333

Will you add me to the 28th? AF isn't supposed to arrive until October, but I'd be kidding myself if I said I was going to wait until then.


----------



## myra

Welcome lanfear. We're both down for testing on the 28th...thoigh I'm certain I won't be able to last much longer before testing. My last BFP was 9dpo and I'm 7dpo now...


----------



## Gypsey4

myra said:


> Gypsy- what dpo are you? If AF hasn't arrived, then it's still possible for this month.

I am 11-13 days PO. I had a slow temp rise this month so I am not exactly sure. AF is due Wednesday and temps are dropping. I suppose there is always a chance but I have a feeling I will be joining the ladies in the Oct. thread. 

:dust:


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Lan! :flower: Got you down for the 28th. Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks ladies. Myra, I'm only 4dpo, but know I won't wait until the 3rd.


----------



## myra

Today sore breasts really kicked in as well as sore throat, some crampiness and continued fatigue. All unusual for me this early in my cycle, except for last month when I cramped for 5 days before AF. Hoping I'm not getting sick and that the cramping is not the new normal but that combined w other "symptoms" mean a BFP is on its way...


----------



## Lee37

myra said:


> Today sore breasts really kicked in as well as sore throat, some crampiness and continued fatigue. All unusual for me this early in my cycle, except for last month when I cramped for 5 days before AF. Hoping I'm not getting sick and that the cramping is not the new normal but that combined w other "symptoms" mean a BFP is on its way...

Hope your symptoms mean a nice BFP for you, Myra! FX


----------



## terripeachy

What is your test day, Myra? Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Might be TMI, but I'm kinda the queen of it. :shrug:

YI presented yesterday at 4dpo. I never get them. Decided to look it up and saw many ladies post in other forums that they often get them around 3 or 4dpo and then have a bfp. Some even say it's how they know they're preggers. So, odd as it is, I'm kind of encouraged by this turn of events.


----------



## Gypsey4

The witch got me today. See y'all in the October thread :)

:witch:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sorry Gypsey - stupid ugly :witch: 
and to the other ladies that the :witch: got... see you gals in the OCtober thread!!

still throwing :dust: for the remaining testers - watch out I am a bad thrower it might get in your eye... :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Gypsey-Darn it all! Sorry she got you, but yes, there will be plenty of us in the October thread (as if that's a consolation). Do something great today. :hugs:

Lanfear-Maybe....:dust:


----------



## Gypsey4

OK ladies, I need a little support. I just got back from an ugly cry in the bathroom. My little family is headed to the east coast this weekend to visit our favorite cousins and I have really been looking forward to this trip. In a trip planning email it was mentioned that the cousin we will be staying with and dearly love is expecting a baby in January. I had a miscarriage earlier in the year and would have been due in January as well. I was so unprepared for my strong emotional reaction (AF arriving this morning probably didn't help). I am so so happy for her but couldn't help feeling so so sorry for myself and a bit hopeless. I know it is going to be a great trip but I just hope I can pull it together and not feel an underlying sadness while I am there. 

Thanks for hearing me out ladies. I know you will understand.


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Gypsey!


----------



## Wish4another1

:hugs2: Gypsey sorry about this un-nerving news for your upcoming trip... and I am sure that AF showing her head today hasn't helped your emotions... but be easy on yourself... its ok to feel sad and upset...and crying it out is ok too... 
I hope that by the time the trip comes you are full of hope and excitement for your chances on the next cyle!
again :hug:


----------



## kfs1

Gypsey4 - I know EXACTLY how you feel, as does everyone here. The day that I got my negative beta after my last IUI, I was SUPER-depressed and already had plans to go out to dinner with girlfriends. My friend stopped over to pick me up and right before we left, announced that she was pregnant with her 3rd and that they only tried once and it happened. It took EVERYTHING in me not to break down in tears but I didn't want to make her feel bad because in reality, I'm happy for her.

Listen to what Wish said. Have a good cry and some wine :wine:. Hopefully you'll start to focus on your new game plan and will feel better before you leave. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Gypsey-That's why we're all here...It kind of sucks that you found out today, of all days, that she's prego, but I hope tomorrow you'll be feeling better about things. I had an idea too..instead of feeling bad/sad, why don't you invite her out shopping while you're there and go look at cute little baby stuff, or go around the city taking pics of her bump at different locations? HA!!HA!! (that last one made me laugh) Maybe she doesn't have anyone to go with and that might be kind of fun for both of you. I know I (big capitilized letters) would not think that shopping would be fun, but a lot of ladies like doing that kind of stuff. Double :hugs: for you today.


----------



## Isabella74

Sorry to those who the :witch: has tuned up too, hopefully she gets lost next time x

Not been on for a few days been feeling kinda rough, think i may have had a bug, stomach cramps, feeling sick and generally feeling run down.

I'm 12 dpo now, due the 28th/29th brought an early test today on the way to work, too scared to do it, silly i know, but the longer i hold off, the longer i can dream.

Good luck to those still hanging on in there


----------



## Lee37

Oh Gypsey that is difficult, especially when the :witch: shows up :hugs: I am saying some special prayers for you. I think we are all familiar with that feeling. Its sucks! I had an early loss in august and my neighbor showed me her brand new beautiful baby the next day.. I have a feeling that when our day comes we will all make special Moms who are especially appreciative of the joys of motherhood because it wasn't easy for us. I know it seems unfair right now, but try and look at the bright side..you can fit in your clothes, your not nauseated and you can enjoy drinking some wine for a while longer. Enjoy it while you can! :wine:

FX for you Isabella!


----------



## Gypsey4

Thanks for all the love ladies. It was the first time I cried over my struggle to get pregnant and it needed to happen. I am feeling better.


----------



## myra

So sorry Gypsey :hugs:
While it still may be hard, I'm glad to see you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Isabella74

I knew i should have held off, but on way home from work yesterday saw early tests so brought a pack. 

Been in tears on and off since 5.30 this morning as showed negative.

I know i'm not due until Monday, but gutted is not the right word, just waiting for the :witch: to show now.

To top it off, Hubby has said he doesn't want to see me go through this much longer

sorry for the whinge


----------



## myra

In some disbelief....my temps have continued to creep up & after a jump this morning, I got the faintest of BFPs at 10dpo.


----------



## Lanfear333

Awesome Myra!!!! How exciting!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Isabella74 said:


> I knew i should have held off, but on way home from work yesterday saw early tests so brought a pack.
> 
> Been in tears on and off since 5.30 this morning as showed negative.
> 
> I know i'm not due until Monday, but gutted is not the right word, just waiting for the :witch: to show now.
> 
> To top it off, Hubby has said he doesn't want to see me go through this much longer
> 
> sorry for the whinge

There's still more than enough time to get your BFP. I broke down and started testing 2 days ago, even though I knew it was early...in my past pregnancies I got BFP on 9 and 11dpo, so I hoped for another early result. Also depends on how sensitive your tests are. The Wondofo ones (from Amazon) are the most sensitive off the ones I've tried and they pick up several days before FRER or any other store bought tests. Hoping that you are just too soon in testing and that your BFP is on its way :hugs:


----------



## Gypsey4

Woohoo! Congrats Myra!:happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Myra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush:we like to see line porn around here - so if you feel like uploading your test,... well we would like to gawk with you at your double lines!!!

Isabella - awe hunnie - I am so sorry for your BFN this morning - :hugs2: I always say never make decisions on these days!! wait till the emotions calm a little and then have more conversations with the DH... hang on sweetie!!:hugs:


----------



## myra

Thanks Wish4another- Hopefully my line will be darker tomorrow morning and I can post a pic then. It's still so faint that I don't know if it will show up in a pic


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations myra!! Way to go!!! :happydance:
It's a good news, Thursday, that's for sure.

Isabella-I'm sorry for the BFN, but don't give up just yet. Cry in the bathroom so hubs can't see you, so you can carry on. I'm hoping it's still early for you. *hugs*


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Myra :happydance:


----------



## Lee37

YAY Myra!!!! :happydance: Congrats on that BFP! FX for a nice dark line tomorrow! 
Isabella, sorry to hear of your bfn, but it is still early, so you never know. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Isabella74

Well done Myra x 

Thank you for comments, holding out for a few more days x


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Myra! 

Sorry for the bfn Isabella. Hang in there. It's not over until the witch shows.


----------



## myra

Had the slightest bit of spotting last night and today...praying it's related to implantation and not the start of a chemical....this morning's test is still faint but slightly darker than yesterday. Temps are still rising a bit...but last chemical they did as well until AF showed.


----------



## terripeachy

Remain positive!! Test again tomorrow and hopefully there will be a significant difference in darkness. :) :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lee37

Probably just your little bean getting comfy, Myra! :hugs: Will keep you in my prayers. :dust::dust:


----------



## myra

Thank you Terri and Lee- your encouragement helped me get through til testing this morning.:hugs: And finally the line is getting darker. No spotting since yesterday morning now. I've tried uploadng the test pic but it's not working from my phone. Will try and get on a computer later today and see it works from there.


----------



## Lee37

Fantastic news!! Cant wait to see some line porn :haha:


----------



## myra

The test on the right is 11dpo...very faint. The one below is 12dpo, today- getting darker


----------



## Isabella74

So Happy for you Myra :thumbup:

Still no witch here, but awaiting her arrival, was tempted to change the numbers on the front door lol, still getting the cramping and breasts are so sore, so keeping fingers crossed.

On positive note, i became an Auntie today to a beautiful little girl, i am so happy for my Sister and Brother-inlaw, gives me hope x :happydance:


----------



## Lee37

Nice lines Myra!! :happydance:

Congrats on becoming an Auntie today Isabella! Here's hoping your BFP is coming soon! FX :af:


----------



## Isabella74

Hey Ladies

Hope your all well, i am still showing early signs

Caved and did a test just now, still showed negative.... so looks like i may be seeing the :witch: tomorrow as due then.

No signs though, think my mind and body working against each other.

How's the darker lines Myra


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for your BFN, Isabella. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry about the BFN Isabella :hugs:

Congrats Myra :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## myra

Sorry for the disappointments Isabella. Fingers crossed BFP is just waiting to show!


----------



## Lee37

sorry to hear about your bfn Isabella :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Hmmm..I guess we're waiting for a few more people to close out the month. Hope all is well with those that haven't reported back!

Great job this month, Lee. :hugs2:


----------



## Lee37

So far this month :bfp: for Moni77 :bfp: for Leikela :bfp: for Myra! Congrats girls, wishing a H & H 9 months! :baby::baby::baby:
Hoping we can add some more BFPs yet! :dust: to those who are left!

Tks Terri, it was a lot of fun and I'm loving the advanced setting, tks for letting me know about that. :)


----------



## myra

Hope some more BFPs are on their way to close out the month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## moni77

Thanks for a great job Lee....here's hopingfor a productive October as well!


----------



## kfs1

End of September ladies. Where you at?


----------



## Isabella74

I am a little confused

I took a test four days early and got a negative

Two days late and still no witch visit, will wait until end of the week before testing again


----------



## Lee37

Isabella74 said:


> I am a little confused
> 
> I took a test four days early and got a negative
> 
> Two days late and still no witch visit, will wait until end of the week before testing again

Some ladies get their positive later than others. FX for you Isabella! Will look forward to hearing how it goes in the Oct thread..hope its a BFP!! Lots of:dust: coming you way!


----------



## Lee37

I see Lanfear has moved her test date up to October and Isabella will test then as well. Haven't heard from a couple ladies, but hoping their doing good. :)
It's been a been a great month with 3 awesome :bfp: I'm sure there will be more good news next month! Wishing lots of :dust: to all who will be joining us in the October thread.


----------

